
FCC panel wants to tax Internet-using businesses and give the money to ISPs - grawprog
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/fcc-panel-wants-to-tax-internet-using-businesses-and-give-the-money-to-isps/
======
deogeo
Tax funded, corporate owned - the best of both worlds :/

~~~
8bitsrule
Reminds me of an interesting century-old maneuver ... government-created,
corporate owned ... when the US created RCA after WW1 by using a 'national
security' argument to force British-owned 'American Marconi' to sell to US
citizens.

Which, to me, explains a lot about how RCA later treated later radio and TV
pioneers.

------
jmcguckin
Another disaster in the making. Just look at FUSF. It started at 6% and only
applied to long distance calls. Now it's 18.3% and applies to all sorts of
data services. The appetite for free money knows no bounds.

joe

------
xemdetia
I feel that the most damning part of this suggested regulation is that it
directly feeds into funds that already exist with no real evidence that the
half a billion leaves us underfunded. There is also the idea that states/muni
governments would make themselves less attractive for business to give that
tax money to a subsidy fund... Instead of their local government monetary
funds.

------
olliej
So the fcc opposes regulation, unless it’s taxes being paid to the carriers?

~~~
pitaj
As far as I can tell, it wasn't Ajit Pai that suggested this tax - it was an
advisory committee within the FCC.

------
devhead
they already pay for the service they use and are taxed on tha usage. This
current FCC continues to prove they are terrible at regulation or logical
conclusions.

